
New List of Americans Tracked Without Needing a Warrant - citilife
https://www.newsweek.com/trumps-secret-new-watchlist-lets-his-administration-track-americans-without-needing-warrant-1504772
======
thatcat
Note that the inclusion of "information activists" on this list makes the
scope extremely broad.

------
arghzzz
This website is pretty awful without an Adblock (on mobile). Couldn’t even get
through 3 paragraphs.

------
dmitrygr
The road to authoritarianism is always an easy one-way street. The road back
is hard, uphill, and soaked with blood.

~~~
dang
We've asked you many times to stop posting unsubstantive comments to HN. Cheap
ideological warfare complete with a call for political violence? and a tedious
cliché at the same time? Obviously not what this site is for. No more of this
please, regardless of what you're for or against.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dmitrygr
that was not a call to anything! It is a historical analysis. I am happy to
cite my sources.

Isn't assuming best intentions one of the rules here?

~~~
101404
It sounded more like an accurate historical observation.

Weird comment...

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but that isn't enough. It also needs not to be trite and shallow.
Note this guideline:

" _Comments should get more thoughtful and substantive, not less, as a topic
gets more divisive._ "

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

There's tons of previous explanation if you skip over the trivial bits in
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20generic%20ideolog&sort=byDate&type=comment).

Also
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20generic%20discussion&sort=byDate&type=comment)
more generically.

